# Dyno high temp conversion



## charlied8 (Mar 23, 2009)

I recently got an TSP Torquer v2 cam put in my LS2 GTO and dyno'd. The day it was dyno'd there was high humidity and it was 90 degrees outside. I have heard that there is a formula to convert my dyno numbers to a temperature more like 70 degrees with low humidity.
Does anyone know what that formula is?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Check your dyno sheet. Normally there is a "corrected" or "uncorrected" sheet. Most of the time the numbers they tell you are already corrected. If they gave you an uncorrected sheet, call them and they can pull up your runs and give you the corrected sheet.


----------



## charlied8 (Mar 23, 2009)

I looked on the dyno sheet and nowhere does it say that the numbers are corrected so I'm still wondering if they are corrected or not.


----------



## goatherder29 (Aug 30, 2010)

damn those are good numbers for 90 degree weather. cant imagine after it being correct you showing more power. you would have the highest horsepower bolt ons and cam car out there.


----------

